# Lovin' the new 928SL



## arvinlynes (Jan 29, 2007)

I just took my first ride on the 928SL I built up last night. I built it with Sram Force, a Powertap/DT wheelset, and various other goodies. The bike rides smooth and solid and feels extremely responsive. My last two bikes were a CR1 and a Ridley and I would have to say that the ride quality of the 928 is similar to the Scott, but nicer than the Ridley. The Bianchi fits me better than the Scott and is lower at the front end, which allows me to sit with a flatter back. This is a 59cm and sits at 16lbs with a heavy wheelset. I weighed it with my race wheels and it came in at 14.5 lbs. I highly recommend this bike to anyone contemplating purchasing one. I tried to upload a photo, but it didn't seem to work.


----------



## arvinlynes (Jan 29, 2007)

*Here's the pic*

The picture:


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey nice ride. I was looking for a 928L myself for a while, but ended up with a different frame. I would like to eventually test-ride one.
Congrats!


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just finished reading the new Bicycling Magazine review about the 928. They loved as well. It sure is a sweet looking ride. I am sure you will enjoy it! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Beautiful Bianchi bike! Congrats.

*How dit it feel riding over rough road patches, cracks and minor road potholes?*

Now, I'm tempted to get me one,

Corsaire


----------



## arvinlynes (Jan 29, 2007)

It is very smooth, but not soft. I don't feel jarred by rough road, but I still feel the road and feel very connected to it. In other words, I can feel what is happening underneath me without being disrupted. It is really an ideal ride.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey, that was a good and very descriptive way to put it.

Have you got a chance to head for the hills and test its prowess?

I bet it climbs like a mountain goat.

Corsaire :thumbsup:


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new Bianchi! It really is beautiful to look at. I can only imagine the thrill of riding it!


----------



## Chitvan (Jun 15, 2007)

Still happy with your ride? I am looking at a 928 SL myself. Anyone else want to contribute about it?

Charlie,
Sebastopol CA


----------

